# Good Beginner computer for a gamer/graphic-designer



## Gigatic486 (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi I was reading that guy's post in the case modding thread and since he didn't follow up yet don't know when he will I want to know or if there's any good suggestions on what is a good build for a gaming/graphic design computer would be?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF. You're the first person to post in our new 'System Build' section. :smile:

First of all, what's your budget, and do you have any specific requirements (things like graphics tablet, left-handed mouse, 4-monitor setup, etc)?

For both gaming and graphic design you will need a large monitor, at least 19". Perhaps 2 monitors for design multitasking? If you go for a flatscreen LCD type, make sure it has a low response time (8ms or less). If you're doing professional graphic design, go for a CRT monitor which will give better colour accuracy.

For the graphics card the range of options is huge, so we'll need to know a price range and what kind of quality you're looking for.

For the rest of your system (PSU, mobo, CPU, RAM, etc) we'll go into more detail when we know your price limit.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

when posting your budget also tell us your location e.g. USA, UK, Australia


----------



## Gigatic486 (Jul 14, 2007)

Well I'm looking to spend under 2,000 perferrably 1,000 or 1,500. I live in the USA and im currently a student in a vocational tech school and Im looking for a good upgrade but not a really costly upgrade. I want a good monitor but I don't want 2 just one ctr sounds like it might be what I need but I can always save to upgrade it later. I want a good graphics card I might as well get a DX 10 one I guess. And a graphic tablet would be cool too if it isn't so much.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

$1500.00 is a very solid doo-able budget 

$1000.00 will need to trim some performance to make that happen



I suggest >>>>


Gigabyte GA-965P- DS3 revision 3.3 mother board
Intel Core Duo E6850
2 X one gig of Corsair XMS DDR 800 memory sticks
EVGA 8800 GTS 640 meg >>>> video card
Zalman 9500 CPU Cooler
Antec 900 mid tower ATX case >>>>> the refurbised section at Mwave.com has this case for about $80.00
Hard drives = *two* Seagate 250 gig (or 300 gig ) Sata 2 drives 
optical drive = I dont have a strong preference here = Sony DVD combo ????
Power Supply >>>> Antec Trio Power 650 Watt or Corsair HX 620 watt @ clubit.com for $117.00 after rebate


this package can be rustled up for about $1200.00 give or take $100.00


you can easily check prices at newegg.com


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Take a look at this: https://secure.newegg.com/NewVersion/Wishlist/MySavedWishDetail.asp?ID=5610892

Those are the core components. You should have no problem picking out a keyboard. Here are my picks for cases:

Full tower: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133154

Mid tower: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021

Let me know if you can't view that wish list. You will need a Newegg account.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

matt I cant find your spec and I have a newegg account ????


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

What error do you get Joe?

EDIT: My appologies, here is the correct link:
https://secure.newegg.com/NewVersio...2&WishListTitle=Computer+build+for+Gigatic486


----------



## Gigatic486 (Jul 14, 2007)

I like the list you made matt, linderman's too, I don't need a dvd writer unless you guys suggest a second. for a second harddrive I could take the one in my current computer and put it in the new one but i might consider getting a second one anyway. In your list I was wondering if I should get a monitor or what you would suggest. thanks.ray:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I am personally going to get this monitor for myself:
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16824009108

If you are in the market for a monitor about that size, that is a good choice. I have always thought Acer makes nice monitors.


----------

